

Python is more popular than Ruby - rogueleaderr
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#cat=0-5-31&q=ruby%2C%20python%2C%20perl%2C%20php%2C%20haskell&geo=US&cmpt=q

======
nicoslepicos
My guess is that this is because Python is the language of choice for most
academic institutions when teaching dynamically typed languages (which is
something that is likely part of most Computer Science curriculums)

------
dibarra
I think the more interesting thing here is how less popular of search term
perl/php has become. I really can't find a language that is on an upward
trend. Why would people be searching for these terms less over time?

EDIT: Nevermind, it's relative to all searches. More terms to search will
depress these numbers.

